# booooooooksssssss



## wordtothewise (Feb 14, 2007)

come on people. what about the classics? well for roadreading you can read basically all kerouac--desolation angels and dharma bums are my favorites. henry miller--colossus of maroussui (sp.) or air conditioned nightmare or any of the rosy crucifixion or the tropics (cancer/capricorn) bukowski poems/novels always put things in perspective. for stuffier but still brutal and olympian prose--check out thomas wolfe or james joyce. hesse and camus are both good authors to accompany loneliness. burroughs is good if yer feeling bizarre--i recommend queer or junky. of course there is the ever-epic change-your-life-novel: electric kool aid acid test by tom wolfe. literary candy can come in the form of tom robbins--i.e. another roadside attraction, skinny legs and all, jitterbug perfune--but i outgrew him sometime ago. anyway--the best way to find good books/authors is to find one and discover its connections. like: i found hesse through kerouacs musings. anyway. 

happy reading.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe it would have been a better idea to post this in the books topic that was created a few days ago, right below this one.


----------



## wordtothewise (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm new. still learning the buttons. happy valentines day.


----------



## danvan (Feb 14, 2007)

happy love everyday day!


----------



## moe (Jul 16, 2007)

Charles Bukowski, Jack Kerouac, And Burroughs are my favorites.


----------

